# Paint code for Teak Brown



## g6what (Oct 15, 2003)

I am looking for the paint code for the 2010 Teak Brown. If anyone could help me out that would be great. Thanks


----------



## jojoba (Feb 9, 2010)

Teak Brown: 4U


----------

